
Show HN: kvdb.io – Simple Key-Value Store for Metrics and IoT - ammmir
https://kvdb.io
======
ammmir
Hey everyone! This is one of those things that’s already been done, but I feel
like none of the existing solutions have nailed down an ergonomic API or
feature set for storing key-value pairs, especially numerical data. I built
this over the weekend to help me store auto-expiring counters for metrics
collection for different apps and devices. Hope it’s useful for someone :)

